# Got a nice doe in Stephens Co.



## beginnersluck (Dec 13, 2004)

The deer were out yesterday.  My brother and I saw 13 does and I popped a 133 pounder!  Sure did feel good!  My brother shot one on the run...of course it was a little smaller than mine  .  Anyway, it was finally good to see some deer moving around!  It's been since the first part of November!


----------



## Fireman (Dec 13, 2004)

That's a nice sized doe.


----------



## HT2 (Dec 13, 2004)

*B......*

Good Deal!!!!!!!

That is was  good sized Doe.....

I'm sure she'll eat very well!!!!!!!!


----------



## beginnersluck (Dec 14, 2004)

Yeah, she was really fat.  I had to gut her in the dark...my flashlight bulb came out and when I was trying to fix it, I lost it!  I usually like to see what the deer have been munching on, but not that night!  She will make some mighty fine eating.  I'm having roasts, tenderloin, and slimjims made.  The next one I get is going to be all jerky!


----------

